

NASA's Jesco von Puttkamer Has Died - sasvari
http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewnews.html?id=1695

======
rootbear
He spoke here at NASA Goddard just recently about his experiences at Marshall
Space Flight Center, in Huntsville, Alabama, during the Apollo era. I grew up
in Huntsville during that time and my father also worked at Marshall so it was
an especially interesting talk for me. I spoke briefly to him after his talk
and now I'm even more pleased that I had that opportunity. This is a loss for
all of us in the Space community.

